# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Colorbond vs Stratco "Good Neighbour"

## mun6

Hi 
We're looking at putting up a "steel panel" front fence. It seems like Stratco's Good Neighbour can be a bit more economical than Colorbond. Is Stratco's considered to be inferior? Is Colorbond worth the premium? 
Any thought appreciated.

----------


## cyclic

> Hi 
> We're looking at putting up a "steel panel" front fence. It seems like Stratco's Good Neighbour can be a bit more economical than Colorbond. Is Stratco's considered to be inferior? Is Colorbond worth the premium? 
> Any thought appreciated.

  Stratco fencing is colorbond ?.
If you are comparing Stratco with standard colorbond roof/wall sheeting, the difference is in the thickness of the sheeting material.
Posts and rails are heavier gauge.
"Good Neighbour Panels" and others seem to be on an almost permanent catalogue discount around $70-80/2.4m.
Simple to put up and all fixings supplied.
Just add holes and concrete.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just add holes and concrete.

  
Last time I asked the fencing supplier for a bag of holes he just looked at me funny.....

----------


## Jon

> Last time I asked the fencing supplier for a bag of holes he just looked at me funny.....

  Well obviously you have to tell what the holes are in.  He probably keeps holes in dirt on the shelf but has to pre order a hole in concrete.  
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cyclic

30-40% off at Masters, I am sure they would have some holes still in stock.
Holes never were a big seller.

----------


## mun6

> Stratco fencing is colorbond ?.

  Aren't Stratco's Good Neighbour and Bluescope Colorbond completely different products?

----------


## barney118

Ask them both about warranties one could be imported product and not last as long.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cyclic

Colorbond as in colour bonded to steel is the trademark of Bluescope.
Different products ? yes, one is fencing, one is roof/wall sheeting.
Also different thickness to the best of my knowledge although I have never put a micrometer on either.
It all starts out as a coil of coloured sheet which goes through rollformers until it comes out the other end as roofing or fencing or gutter etc etc, and as Barney said, depends where the coil is from.
As for warranties, the warranty on Bluescope Colorbond is for the product not including installation.

----------


## Whitey66

> Holes never were a big seller.

  I think the Escort agencies would tell you otherwise  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Most Ford escorts have plenty of holes... from rust. 
Oh, you mean _those_ escorts.....

----------


## David.Elliott

I looked seriously into getting into the hole business on a big scale with some international backers. There was some interest from venture capital firms in the USA and the like so it was full steam ahead for a while. 
But the more I looked into it the less there seemed to be there..It just got deeper and deeper

----------


## Whitey66

> Most Ford escorts have plenty of holes... from rust. 
> Oh, you mean _those_ escorts.....

  Reminds me of the joke--  In hindsight I should have posted my Facebook status as:  "I've blown the head gasket on my 2002 XR3i"  rather than "I've just buggered a 14 year old Escort".  The police still haven't seen the funny side, my lap top's been  confiscated, and the wife has gone off to her mum's.

----------

